# Reality TV star convicted of poaching WY elk



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I seldom put up a poaching thread but I thought this one was noteworthy:

https://wgfd.wyo.gov/Regional-Offic...of-reality-TV-hunting-show-Wildgame-Nation-se

And it's not the first time Mr Busbice of the reality hunting show *Wildgame Nation* has been convicted of breaking WY Game & Fish laws.

.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

He got off light. I will make a point to avoid any wildgame innovation products from here on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Link no work


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For some reason the page was taken down.

But here is another one with another TV show involved.

http://wgfcms.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/Law Enforcement/Case File Briefs/Hunting-in-the-Sticks.pdf

Or you can read of the Utah man or did he live in Wyoming or Florida?

http://wgfcms.wyo.gov/WGFD/media/content/Law Enforcement/Case File Briefs/Utah-False-Oath.pdf


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...ldgame-nation-sentenced-elk-poaching-wyoming/

Busbice admitted that he did not call Warden Baird because he was concerned about having recently been cited for previous wildlife violations. At this time Warden Baird seized both elk from Busbice and an unedited video of his hunt.

"Mr. Busbice told me they had been filming the elk hunt to feature on his reality TV hunting show," Baird said. The video and audio recording shows that Mr. Busbice shot several times at a large bull in a herd of elk and missed several times. The video then shows Mr. Busbice shooting and hitting a calf, and the calf goes down.

"On his fourth shot, Busbice hits the bull in the left shoulder," Baird said. It then falls to the ground. At the end of the video you can hear Busbice say, "We have to eliminate that part when I shot a cow." He also is recorded saying, "Yeah, but we got to get rid of that cow."

They dumped the 'accidental' kill in a ditch. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Christine said:


> https://www.outdoorhub.com/news/201...ldgame-nation-sentenced-elk-poaching-wyoming/
> 
> Busbice admitted that he did not call Warden Baird because he was concerned about having recently been cited for previous wildlife violations. At this time Warden Baird seized both elk from Busbice and an unedited video of his hunt.
> 
> ...


Thanks Christine. I'm sure that's the same news release the Game & Fish had up in their "News" section today. I have the story in an email from the Game & Fish also.

.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow that seems like an incredibly light punishment. Why would that not carry a more severe punishment??


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Plea deal...


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Well at least they caught a serial poacher and will hopefully be watching his every move now


----------

